# Samba Build Error



## schrodinger (Mar 10, 2012)

I am getting the following errror trying to build either samba35 or samba36.


```
Compiling libsmb/libsmb_setget.c
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c: In function 'smbc_getOptionUseCCache':
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:427: error: 'SMB_CTX_FLAG_USE_CCACHE' undeclared (first use in this function)
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:427: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:427: error: for each function it appears in.)
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c: In function 'smbc_setOptionUseCCache':
libsmb/libsmb_setget.c:435: error: 'SMB_CTX_FLAG_USE_CCACHE' undeclared (first use in this function)
The following command failed:
cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I/usr/ports/net/samba35/work/samba-3.5.11/source3 -I/usr/ports/net/samba35/work/samba-
3.5.11/source3/iniparser/src -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I./../lib/tevent -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/local/include
 -Iinclude -I./include -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I./../lib/tevent -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -I./../lib/popt -I/usr/local/include -DLDAP_DEPRECATED 
 -I/usr/ports/net/samba35/work/samba-3.5.11/source3/lib -I.. -I../source4 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3  -fPIC -DPIC -c libsmb/libsmb_setget.c -o
 libsmb/libsmb_setget.o
gmake: *** [libsmb/libsmb_setget.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba35.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba35.
[root@pegasus /usr/ports/net/samba35]# uname -a
FreeBSD pegasus 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Mon Mar  5 23:14:03 GMT 2012     root@pegasus:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PEGASUS  amd64
[root@pegasus /usr/ports/net/samba35]#
[root@pegasus /usr/ports/net/samba35]# make showconfig 
===> The following configuration options are available for samba35-3.5.11:
     LDAP=on "With LDAP support"
     ADS=off "With Active Directory support"
     CUPS=off "With CUPS printing support"
     WINBIND=on "With WinBIND support"
     SWAT=on "With SWAT WebGUI"
     ACL_SUPPORT=off "With ACL support"
     AIO_SUPPORT=off "With Asyncronous IO support"
     FAM_SUPPORT=off "With File Alteration Monitor"
     SYSLOG=on "With Syslog support"
     QUOTAS=on "With Disk quota support"
     UTMP=off "With UTMP accounting support"
     PAM_SMBPASS=on "With PAM authentication vs passdb backends"
     DNSUPDATE=off "With dynamic DNS update(require ADS)"
     AVAHI=off "With Bonjour service discovery support"
     EXP_MODULES=off "With experimental modules"
     POPT=on "With system-wide POPT library"
     IPV6=on "With IPv6 support"
     MAX_DEBUG=off "With maximum debugging"
     SMBTORTURE=off "With smbtorture"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Anyone had the same experience? Port tree using the most recent portsnap.


----------



## Sylhouette (Mar 13, 2012)

My best bet is that you have samba34-libsmbclient installed.
If so, samba 35 and 36 will not build.

You can create a package and then delete samba34-libsmbclient then install samba35/36 and then reinstall samba34-libsmbclient either from your package or through ports.

there are other methods also, but I use this method.

regards
Johan


----------



## schrodinger (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot to reply, some other issues I have been trying to work out with my sound.

This problem was a complete PEBKAC Very silly mistake on my part that I over looked after looking at everything else  Forgotten it was there to tell you the truth. Thanks for the suggestion but it turned out to be an erroneous entry in /etc/make.conf.


----------

